# apáczai 2. oszt



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------



## AndiC (2015 Április 8)

*Tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok 1-4 osztály III.

Kedves Fórumozók!

A hozzászólásokban megjelenő kérés(ek)hez, feltöltés(ek)hez kell

a szerző(k) pontos neve
a kiadvány pontos címe
jellege (ha a címből nem derül ki)
évfolyam (ha a címben nem szerepel)
Az a hozzászólás, amelyik a fenti adatokat nem tartalmazza, törlésre kerül. Hasonló sorsra jutnak a többszörözések is.

A megköszönésre a "Tetszik" gomb szolgál.

Tartalmas fórumozást kívánok!
Ladysla



"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*

Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content.
A Canadahun nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iránymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot, ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor, ha van szükséges legális engedély rá.
Adminisztrátor


----------



## jusztika27 (2015 Április 9)

*
Arany 1x1 - Reich Károly rajzaival*


http://kickcanandconkers.blogspot.hu/2010/09/four-little-pigs.html


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek a kisbetűk, majd jön a nagy betűs is.


----------



## pozsonyine (2015 Április 23)

Marton Lászlóné : Írásfüzet (előírt) Ezek pedig a nagybetűk.


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Fülöp Mária: Értő olvasás felmérőfüzet 1. osztály


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

A magyar ábécé betűi


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hagyományo írásmód - ly,j


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Hívóképek


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

Mesekártyák


----------



## hukk123 (2015 Május 6)

OFI - Írás munkafüzet 1. osztály


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 21)

KiSSzámoló 1.o.
http://data.hu/get/4156967/kisszamolo1-36.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772796/kisszamolo37-71.pdf

Kisszámoló 2. o.
http://data.hu/get/8772797/kisszamolo2o1.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772808/kisszamolo2o2.pdf
http://data.hu/get/8772809/kisszamolo2o3.pdf

kisszámoló 3.o.
http://data.hu/get/6969539/Kisszamolo_3._osztalyosoknak.zip


----------



## Misscili (2015 Május 22)

*Fogalmazás munkafüzet 3. o. *
2004-es.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 22)

pbara írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szükségem lenne a 4. osztályos apáczais A mi világunk környezet tankönyvre, vagy legalább abból a Mi hazánk Magyarország című fejezetre. Pünkösd után rögtön dolgozat, és a gyerkőc bent felejtette a suliban
> 
> ...


A tankönyvet nem tudom adni, de a felmérőket igen.
Talán egy osztálytárs könyvéből áttanulmányozhatnátok most hétvégén.


----------



## ronix7-7 (2015 Május 29)

peterfii írta:


> Első osztályos gyerekeknek nyár témakörben rövid mesét keresek szövegértéshez.
> 
> Nagyon sürgős lenne!
> 
> Köszönöm


Talán itt, talán ez: Mackóéknál. Ennél rövidebbet nem leltem.
[HIDE-THANKS]http://erzsilapja.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=1186877[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Sziasztok,

Vakációs foglalkoztató füzetet keresek 1. osztályt végzettek számára.
Ezeket találtam:
- Füzesi Zsuza - Kisbuksi
- Panda Peti - Vakációs füzet
- Szitai Tünde - Vakáció

Ha valakinek megvan valamelyik, légyszi tegye fel, vagy ha hasonló foglalkoztatója van, az is tökéletes lenne.
Köszönöm

Nekem csak ez van meg: Pokordi Zoltánné - Szünidei gyakorló - Első osztályosok számára


----------



## duveen (2015 Június 23)

Az utolsó


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 2)

peterfii írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom hogy még korai, de szemléltető táblákat, képeket keresek 1-4 osztályosoknak (nyelvtan, helyesírás, matematika stb.), amit ki tudok nyomtatni és falra rakni.
> 
> Köszönöm


Szemléltető táblák, tablók magyar nyelvtanhoz - Apáczai (17 db)


----------



## Esperantisto (2015 Július 13)

szentinetti írta:


> Szuperek ezek a tablók  Matematika tanításhoz hol találhatók ilyenek?


Itt a forrás: http://comeniuskft.hu/?page_id=20
Oktatótablók, -táblák matematikához:


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 3.o.


----------



## hgk64 (2015 Július 16)

Mindennapok csodái Környezet-rajz-technika tanításához 4.o.


----------

